# Highhest mileage Canadian X-Trail



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

X-Trails have been here for a bit over 1 year, who has put on the most mileage to date.

Me. 60700Km.


----------



## Kungpow (Aug 26, 2005)

Hmm. Very little for me. Mainly commute to work and periodic weekend trips put me at just over 14K.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Man, 60K? Probably you.

Ours has 12K. Bought in February.


----------



## Nosrac (Oct 21, 2004)

a year and 2 months.

29xxxkm


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*One year and 6 day*

19,800km.... and no problems...


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

XTrail1 said:


> X-Trails have been here for a bit over 1 year, who has put on the most mileage to date.
> 
> Me. 60700Km.



....right behind you, 22,000 purchased in April 05...


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

i've done close to 80000KM....purchased it in 2002


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

purchased nov 04 12000km no problems
just road rash


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

*new xtrail*

just got my xtrail 3 days old and got 250km on it, picked it up at 21km.
Today i'm planning a short road trip for camping, probably around 500km total. Is it bad for the car ? Because i heard of the break-in period where you allow you allow your car to wear in slowly first.
Please advise.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Picked up in March 05, just turned 10,000 km


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

wasabi4ever said:


> just got my xtrail 3 days old and got 250km on it, picked it up at 21km.
> Today i'm planning a short road trip for camping, probably around 500km total. Is it bad for the car ? Because i heard of the break-in period where you allow you allow your car to wear in slowly first.
> Please advise.


no no no, I told you on 123 go and enjoy man.....really!!


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks... I took the xtrail out to camping today.
It was nice, smooth ride... I LOVE IT.
I read the owner manual, and it said to keep the speed vary, not to use cruise at a constant speed, so i had to speed up, and let it slow back down. It was kinda weird.
Thanks xtrail1, can't wait till winter to try out my AWD.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

wasabi4ever said:


> Thanks... I took the xtrail out to camping today.
> It was nice, smooth ride... I LOVE IT.
> I read the owner manual, and it said to keep the speed vary, not to use cruise at a constant speed, so i had to speed up, and let it slow back down. It was kinda weird.
> Thanks xtrail1, can't wait till winter to try out my AWD.


Oh ya, as much as we got a great summer I hope we get a bitch of a winter! I'm getting a set of Nokian Hakka SUV winter tires, can't wait to play


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

XTrail1 said:


> Oh ya, as much as we got a great summer I hope we get a bitch of a winter! I'm getting a set of Nokian Hakka SUV winter tires, can't wait to play



Please do share... Let us know how much a set of those goes for ?
I'm also going to get one when winter come near.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

wasabi4ever said:


> Please do share... Let us know how much a set of those goes for ?
> I'm also going to get one when winter come near.


If the 15" wheels fit, I'm getting a 215/70/15 Nokian Hakka SUV for $135 installed and balanced. This tire has the same diameter as the 16" (26.9) If they don't fit I'm getting the Toyo G02 in 16" for $132.00.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Picked my xtrail up on Dec 1/04 and have 41600 km.

Greg



XTrail1 said:


> X-Trails have been here for a bit over 1 year, who has put on the most mileage to date.
> 
> Me. 60700Km.


----------



## mrsolo (Oct 18, 2005)

When I got my new 05 X-Trail,I drove for 2 days to put 500kms(I got it with 100kms on it)Then head to Edmonton from Winnipeg,it took long time cuz Ihavedrive on different speed and never used the cruise control.Then After 2000kms I just go for it.I got 4300kms when we got back in Winnipeg(6 days in total).The only problem are some small stone chips on the hood.


----------



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

im at 21000km and no problems


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Coming up on 20,000. No problems.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Still going strong as new*

Well just passed the 23k mark... oil and winter tire change coming up! No problems except for Gas prices.. LOL


Stephen


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

My xtrail is almost 11 months old and have past the 49,000 km mark. No real problems, except for two minor ones:
1. A squeaking sound from the driver side rear tire, had brakes checked all is ok, nothing wrong in terms of performance.
2. My gas gauge seems to be inaccurate at times, has only happen twice so I haven't complained about it. Will likely wait till something more noticible happens, if it does.

Greg


----------



## IanD (Aug 18, 2005)

Picked up my SE AWD the third week of August. 8200 km to date


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

mileage update: 68500km (trouble-free)


----------



## Gottogo (Sep 13, 2005)

wasabi4ever said:


> Please do share... Let us know how much a set of those goes for ?
> I'm also going to get one when winter come near.


---------------------------------------------------------------
I just bought 4 Nokia Hakka RSI tires and steel rims, mounted, balanced and installed for my 2006 LE incl tax and off season storage for $1025.00 CDN.

My LE has stock 215/60/17 tires but I am puting on 215/65/16 RSI's due to availability of the tire and cost difference.

Gottogo

:cheers:


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Oreo said:


> Picked my xtrail up on Dec 1/04 and have 41600 km.
> 
> Greg


Thought I would give an update. I currently have 194,500km now.

Greg


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm almost at 75,000 kms. I bought it in August of 2005.


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

Oreo said:


> Thought I would give an update. I currently have 194,500km now.
> 
> Greg


OMG.... many cookies eaten at road


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

I find it kind of funny that someone answered this thread, and they are from Singapore. No offense, but that would not be a Canadian X-Trail, lol. 

Anyway, my X-Trail is just under 73,000 kms. I picked her up September/07 @ 54,000 kms and I absolutely love her!


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

Picked her up on Oct18th of 2006
Currently @ ~32k


----------



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

we are at 91000km as of Feb 2008.
Working ok these days...knock on wood.


----------

